# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A trashëgohet inteligjenca apo fitohet ?!

## Marya

Kam vene re se ne te shumten e rasteve nga familje intelektualesh  dalin me shume femije qe behen intelektuale , ndersa nga familje jo intelektualesh dalin femije te thjeshte dhe pa ambicione ne jete.
Ku edhe shprehja qe ashkia nuk vete me larg se pema.
 A jeni dakort me kete shprehje?

----------


## bombona

femijet qe rriten ne familje intelektuale e din me mir rendesin e ambicjen e te hecurit perpara sepse jan te ndikuar nga prinderit edhe e kan pak ne gen intelektin,,,
e ndersa ata qe jan pa ndonje intelekt te madh kenaqen me ata qe mund te nxjerrin ne drite e  nuk e qojne me larg ambicjen kjo per shkak te ndryshem ,mbase sepse aq eshte mundesia ,mbase sepse nuk kan me horizont....
po mund te ndolli edhe e kunderta sepse mundet qe nje femije qe vjen nga nje familje pa intelekt mund te luftoj aq shume te dal mbi nje femije qe ka familje intelekutale qe eshte rritur me gjith te mirat e nuk ja di vleren dijes  sepse eshte mesuar ti marr te gjitha te gatshme...
per mendimin tim shprehja eshte me vend....

----------


## ILMGAP

1% Trashëgohet, 99% fitohet ... !!!

----------


## Geri Tr

absolutisht qe treshegohet,se nuk mund te lindesh budall dhe pastaj te besh inteligjent,gjicka ka te beje me genet,tek ADN,pastaj gjate jete perfton dije por prap varet nga inteligjenca e trasheguar se sa je i afte qe ti perdoresh keto dije

----------


## fara

Mendoj se femije inteligjent lindin  ne familjet intelektuale edhe tek ato pa shkolle.Por te paret e kane me te lehte te perparojne sepse qe te 
vegjel para pregatiten nga prinderit.Kurse ata te dytet cdo gje bejne vete.qe eshte me e veshtire por jo e pamundur.

----------


## fegi

Mese 40 % trashigohet,40% kushtet,20%nevoja.

----------


## martini1984

> absolutisht qe treshegohet,se nuk mund te lindesh budall dhe pastaj te besh inteligjent,gjicka ka te beje me genet,tek ADN,pastaj gjate jete perfton dije por prap varet nga inteligjenca e trasheguar se sa je i afte qe ti perdoresh keto dije


Inteligjenca eshte ne varesi te kohes ose ADN e trasheguar.Shkolla apo Dituria eshte gjithmone aktuale sipas kohes.
Mendimi im.

----------


## Testim

Intelgijenca trashëgohet, njohuritë fitohen.

----------


## Izadora

Te gjithe inteligjent lindin ,
varet sa e zhvillon me kalimin e kohes ..............................

----------


## shoku_tanku

Natyra na ka dhene nje arsye te papersosur por te persosshme.-Seneka

----------


## martini1984

> Intelgijenca trashëgohet, njohuritë fitohen.


Truri zhvillohet dhe jo trashegohet,qelizat po.Se nje tru pa qelize eshte i vdekur ne embrion.
@Tanku
Eshte ngushellim per njeriun,qe c'do njeri fajtor vete eshte per jeten e tij.Te pelqen pranoje,s'te pelqen kthehu nga ke ardhur(vlen per mua ose neve)
SENECA.

----------


## shpresa vranari

Mendimi im i bazuar ne rritjen e dy femijve dhe ne edukimin e shume breza studentesh.
Inteligjenca eshte e lindur,ADN ju e dini,po bej nje krahasim te thjeshte,inteligjenca i ngjan asaj fares se mire per mbjellje qe ka shuuuuume force per te rritur nje peme te mrekullueshme,por duhet edhe nje toke e mire,pjellore,uje ,ajer,diell,ere,pra nje bashkesi gjerash,per te perfunduar nje rritje.Ashtu ndodh edhe nje femije inteligjent,n.q.se ai nuk ka terrenin e duhur,do te precipitoje aty nga fundi i epruvetes,pak cm me lart,po kurre ne krye.

----------


## Zëu_s

Amerikanet e perdorin shpesh kete shprehje: _"Nese je inteligjent, pse pra nuk ke pasuri te madhe ?"_

Kjo eshte shprehja ma idiote qe e kam ndegjuar ndonje here ne jeten time.


Mua ma mar mendja qe pergjegjia ne kete pyetjen e kesaj teme eshte: Inteligjent nuk behesh por ke lindur, dhe i ditur nuk ke lindur por behesh.

----------


## kumbulla

> Kam vene re se ne te shumten e rasteve nga familje intelektualesh  dalin me shume femije qe behen intelektuale , ndersa nga familje jo intelektualesh dalin femije te thjeshte dhe pa ambicione ne jete.
> Ku edhe shprehja qe ashkia nuk vete me larg se pema.
>  A jeni dakort me kete shprehje?


mua me duket se ka te beje me ate cka prindi "ushqen" femijen.
femija nuk lind me deshiren per tu bere intelektual eshte prindi qe e rrit me kete fryme dhe ket aprinder jane pikerisht intelektualet ose ata qe kane pasur poste te mire.
ndaj them se kjo eshte ajo qe ndikon te femijet e familjeve intelektuale dhe atyre te thjeshta mendimi me te cilin i rrit.

----------


## bombona

Pak Nga Te Dyja

----------


## Prudence

te dyja......................

----------


## Dito

> Kam vene re se ne te shumten e rasteve nga familje intelektualesh  dalin me shume femije qe behen intelektuale , ndersa nga familje jo intelektualesh dalin femije te thjeshte dhe pa ambicione ne jete.
> Ku edhe shprehja qe ashkia nuk vete me larg se pema.
>  A jeni dakort me kete shprehje?


Problemi eshte i qarte, dhe une po mundohem te jap pergjigjen me nje kunderpyetje: Sa njerez  me preardhje jointelektuale jane lider ne bote?

Njeriu behet ai qe eshte nepermjet edukates qe merr ne vegjeli, por edhe nepermjet etjes se tij bashkangjitur kuriozitetin e pa mase.


*Dito.*

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Natyrisht se kur njeriu ka trurin e zhvilluar, edhe inteligjencen e ka me te madhe e me te mprehte !!

----------


## Meriamun

> Kam vene re se ne te shumten e rasteve nga familje intelektualesh  dalin me shume femije qe behen intelektuale , ndersa nga familje jo intelektualesh dalin femije te thjeshte dhe pa ambicione ne jete.
> Ku edhe shprehja qe ashkia nuk vete me larg se pema.
>  A jeni dakort me kete shprehje?



Qe je intelektual, nuk do te thote se je inteligjent. Ka dhe njerez qe pa asnje klase shkolle jane te pajisur nga natyra me inteligjence te larte. 

Inteligjenca per mendimin tim pjeserisht eshte e trashegueshme dhe pjeserisht e kultivueshme. Ka njerez qe ne saje te kombinacioneve gjenetike lindin me koeficent mbi normalen, por nese se kultivojne nuk bjen ne sy dicka e tille. Ka qe lindin me inteligjence normale, por ne saje te eksperiencave jetesore, e kultivojne ate.

----------


## iktuus

> Kam vene re se ne te shumten e rasteve nga familje intelektualesh  dalin me shume femije qe behen intelektuale , ndersa nga familje jo intelektualesh dalin femije te thjeshte dhe pa ambicione ne jete.
> Ku edhe shprehja qe ashkia nuk vete me larg se pema.
>  A jeni dakort me kete shprehje?


Aspak qe jo...
Intelekti  eshte perkufizuar sipas shkences se psikologjis nje tersi funksioni te dituris pershtatjes dhe imagjinates.....
Inteligjenca   nuk mund te quhet dituri  por jane te tre keto faktor dituria pershtatja dhe imagjinta qe bejn nje njeri inteligjent. Nuk e di nese mund te jet nje trashgimi inteligjenca  por ne menyr absolute konfirmoj se eshte nje fakt i lindur inteligjenca.
Inteligjenca eshte nje dhurat nga natyra......

----------

